# Difference between door manufacturers



## Dcislander (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello all,
Thanks in advance for any advice. I am in the process of a complete renovation and I am replacing all 15 doors in the house. The bedroom doors and the bathroom doors will all be molded solid core while the closets will be hollow core. I have a bid from 84 Lumber for Jeld-Wen doors and a bid from Home Depot for Masonite doors, both the same style with the same features (it seems). They are about the same price too (Masonite is a bit more expensive). Is there a difference between the two manufacturers or a noticeable difference in quality between the two? I would rather find out now than later when there is a problem.
Thanks again.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Check what they use for the perimeter blocking. I believe Masonite brand uses masonite for the perimeter core, thus you are fastening the hinge screws into glorified cardboard. I believe Jeld-Wen uses wood perimeter, but not positive that is still true. That is the main difference I see in the quality of these doors. Our mill supplier buys from a couple of manufacturers, so some orders come out with the masonite edges and some orders with the wood edging, but I don't know for sure from whom. Other than that, they are pretty much the same IMO. I don't think it is true any longer, but a few years back, the Masonite Corp manufactured all of the face skins, no matter who made the door. I believe by now the original patent protection has run out, and there are several companies stamping the "panel" skins.


----------



## Dcislander (Feb 19, 2008)

Great suggestions. I will be calling both manufacturers tomorrow. One review of the Safe N Sound by Masonite says that it is filled with a wheat grass. They say it is much lighter than solid MDF while retaining a solid feel. 

Thanks for the 411.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Dcislander said:


> Thanks for the 411.


Word ...


----------



## Dcislander (Feb 19, 2008)

Talked to both Masonite and Jeld-Wen this AM. Masonite fills their Safe N Sound doors with wheat fibers to "go green" and keep the weight down while getting the benefits of a solid feel. JW uses a particle board core.

The all MDF doors really boost the cost, so I will probably go with one of these two. 

Anyone on the forum have a preference? Wheat grass or particle board?

Thanks all!


----------

